# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Ziphius, app-controlled aquatic drone, Azorean, Aquatic Technologies S.A., Ponta-Delgada, Portugal

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Azorean, Aquatic Technologies S.A.

youtube.com/MyZiphius

vimeo.com/myziphius

facebook.com/myziphius

twitter.com/myziphius

"Ziphius: The Aquatic Drone" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Ziphius keeps on practicing!

Published on Feb 1, 2013




> Ziphius: Insert Coin Winner! Thanks a Zillion everyone!!

----------


## Airicist

Funding Goal Reached! Thanks a Zillion!

Published on Jul 23, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

2014 World Cup - Ziphius way 

Published on Jun 16, 2014




> Fans of a good football match, Ziphius team had the idea to put Portugal and Brazil playing in a pool, on a pretty hot day. Ziphius staff wishes the best of luck to all the teams in 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil!

----------

